# lunch for a buck



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lanka..bangos daing...rice..soup


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice! That costs like $8 here at our local Filipino store and hot line. That piece of fish is $5 alone.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Nice! That costs like $8 here at our local Filipino store and hot line. That piece of fish is $5 alone.


Yea but when we eat american here we pay american price unless we do it at home


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll take any Asian food any day over typical American food ....Most days at least. Still, a "cheeseburger in paradise" is monthly need!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good lefties, I like the fried fish also and I'm with Nickleback I need a monthly burger and either get it from McD's or Angeles Hamburges much cheaper and local but still OK.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Looks good lefties, I like the fried fish also and I'm with Nickleback I need a monthly burger and either get it from McD's or Angeles Hamburges much cheaper and local but still OK.


Look at my burger pics. Just ate it


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Lately, I have taken to the Jollibee "Burger Steak" Large Patty covered w/gravy & mushrooms, Rice and Egg for 134 Peso's. Maybe not wonderful, but not bad at all.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Lately, I have taken to the Jollibee "Burger Steak" Large Patty covered w/gravy & mushrooms, Rice and Egg for 134 Peso's. Maybe not wonderful, but not bad at all.
> 
> Fred


Yes that's also my mainstay when eating in Jollibee.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Lately, I have taken to the Jollibee "Burger Steak" Large Patty covered w/gravy & mushrooms, Rice and Egg for 134 Peso's. Maybe not wonderful, but not bad at all.
> 
> Fred





Gary D said:


> Yes that's also my mainstay when eating in Jollibee.


I'm with you guys and have become a Jolibee-a-holic. I like just about the whole menu and will eat just about anything that doesn't try to eat me first!!

They finally built one about 5km from our house and I swear, my family and I keep them in business LOL..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Not being american I wouldn't walk past a Jollibee to get to a McDonald's.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Not being american I wouldn't walk past a Jollibee to get to a McDonald's.


There are 23 Jollibee's locations in the US.....spread from Hawaii, to New York.....just saying.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jim151 said:


> There are 23 Jollibee's locations in the US.....spread from Hawaii, to New York.....just saying.


almost all clustered around areas with large Filipino communities


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim151 said:


> There are 23 Jollibee's locations in the US.....spread from Hawaii, to New York.....just saying.


I wouldn't eat at McDonalds or jollibee much. Fast food is junk full of chemicals and preservatives. The reason I live here is better health due to more natural diet.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

ecureilx said:


> almost all clustered around areas with large Filipino communities


Maybe right and actually there are 33 in US: 21 California, 5 Hawaii, 2 Nevada, 1 each New Jersey and New York, 1 each Texas, Virginia, and Washington,


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been to the Maxx's in San Francisco some years ago. I'm not sure if Jollibee had arrived by then.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> I wouldn't eat at McDonalds or jollibee much. Fast food is junk full of chemicals and preservatives. The reason I live here is better health due to more natural diet.


You are right on that. Not so sure on them over here, but in I totally avoid McD's and use Jollibee for the occasional required "fix".

Fred


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

aah the great burger debate speaking from an ex UK point of view a fast food burger has to be from
Jollibees all have more taste than the McDs " made with real beef " burger. But I do love McDs chicken nuggets !!
personally I buy " US Beef " burgers from south supermarket here in Los Banos they are that good that the larger single ones always sell out !! And I also buy the Purefoods Made with Angus beef hotdogs , never liked hotdogs even back in the UK but the Angus ones are very good !


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

expatuk2015 said:


> aah the great burger debate speaking from an ex UK point of view a fast food burger has to be from
> Jollibees all have more taste than the McDs " made with real beef " burger. But I do love McDs chicken nuggets !!
> personally I buy " US Beef " burgers from south supermarket here in Los Banos they are that good that the larger single ones always sell out !! And I also buy the Purefoods Made with Angus beef hotdogs , never liked hotdogs even back in the UK but the Angus ones are very good !


If it ain't half pound or more it ain't a burger


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hot dogs, hamburger*



expatuk2015 said:


> aah the great burger debate speaking from an ex UK point of view a fast food burger has to be from
> Jollibees all have more taste than the McDs " made with real beef " burger. But I do love McDs chicken nuggets !!
> personally I buy " US Beef " burgers from south supermarket here in Los Banos they are that good that the larger single ones always sell out !! And I also buy the Purefoods Made with Angus beef hotdogs , never liked hotdogs even back in the UK but the Angus ones are very good !


I shop at that same spot occasionally or in Pagsanjan Goodwill grocery. Los Banos McD's is in a very cool spot in front of the UP University, that's entire area in front of or I guess behind the UP is like an Oasis in this area, same with the citizens... It's a different crowd when you reach the main hwy... lol.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

expatuk2015 said:


> I also buy the Purefoods Made with Angus beef hotdogs , never liked hotdogs even back in the UK but the Angus ones are very good !


I buy the Angus hotdogs from Purefoods & Highland as I so much despise the red dyed "hotdogs" that are availeable all over.

I have not been to a McD's since 1966 when my son, then 4 years old, got very sick and puked all over after we had lunch at one in LA, Calif. Could have been an isolated incident, but he would just about turn green whenever he saw the Golden Arches so never went again.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Avoid burgers at night*



fmartin_gila said:


> I buy the Angus hotdogs from Purefoods & Highland as I so much despise the red dyed "hotdogs" that are availeable all over.
> 
> I have not been to a McD's since 1966 when my son, then 4 years old, got very sick and puked all over after we had lunch at one in LA, Calif. Could have been an isolated incident, but he would just about turn green whenever he saw the Golden Arches so never went again.
> 
> Fred


McD's is really good late afternoon or just after the meal rushes because the meat patties are freshly made but later on especially in the evenings...uff the burgers are like hockey pucks  and not juicy at all, microwaved. So if I get hungry and want to eat at a 24 hr McD's I'll order the Chicken bundle or avoid the burgers.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> I shop at that same spot occasionally or in Pagsanjan Goodwill grocery. Los Banos McD's is in a very cool spot in front of the UP University, that's entire area in front of or I guess behind the UP is like an Oasis in this area, same with the citizens... It's a different crowd when you reach the main hwy... lol.



So Los Banos would be good place to live? My "Ex" father in law grad at UP then masters at Cornell and Doctorate at Michigan state. Smart smart man....Mensa member.My Ex is **** smart too but not right in head..
Major hoarder. Anyway Los banos?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Los Banos Laguna*



Nickleback99 said:


> So Los Banos would be good place to live? My "Ex" father in law grad at UP then masters at Cornell and Doctorate at Michigan state. Smart smart man....Mensa member.My Ex is **** smart too but not right in head..
> Major hoarder. Anyway Los banos?


I had not eaten KFC for 3 years and got hungry for KFC, I kept finding KFC right next to the UP University on Google Earth but every time I drove by (hwy side) I never seen it, so I thought it had gone out of business, anyway I eventually figured it out by following the road to the "T" and sure enough KFC and across the street a mall and McDonalds, the area is nice and all sorts spots to shop. There's Robinsons mall as you make the turn of the local hwy and a Jollibee on the other side of that and another one not to far from that back gate area, looks very nice, several eat spots, coffee, local pizza, open air restaurants all up and down the road.

People don't bug you as much so not as many beggars, citizen seem to have money and you speak english they understand, it's like being in Manila, it's a small spot but packed with all sorts of things, it runs about 2 miles.

You live in a municipality similar to mine, I've been to other's in the area and it's all the same, I'd rather talk with a crazy english speaking citizen then struggle with hand language and talk with a vampire constantly tapping my leg or shoulder and when you do get the conversation going it's about who has the biggest part between the legs, or how big is your pension, how come I still have my teeth.... something like that, it's not real full filling but cool at first, year after year, man it gets old.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I'm with you guys and have become a Jolibee-a-holic. I like just about the whole menu and will eat just about anything that doesn't try to eat me first!!
> 
> They finally built one about 5km from our house and I swear, my family and I keep them in business LOL..




...LOVE the Jollibee Aloha Burger!!!!!

By the way? A while back several people were talking about swapping ideas for home cooked recipes...exchanging personal recipes for our much missed back home favorites. WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT AWESOME IDEA?

Someone had mentioned starting a thread post and listing all of our personal recipe favorites from back home...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mexican food*



Cebu Citizen said:


> ...LOVE the Jollibee Aloha Burger!!!!!
> 
> By the way? A while back several people were talking about swapping ideas for home cooked recipes...exchanging personal recipes for our much missed back home favorites. WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT AWESOME IDEA?
> 
> Someone had mentioned starting a thread post and listing all of our personal recipe favorites from back home...


I started one with the Mexican recipes, I worked for a mom and pop taco shop (4 years). Here's the link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mabuhay-club-corner/476714-mexican-food-reciepes.html


----------

